# Essex TT'ers brain storming needed for a meet



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Pointless


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Jev, I live in Essex close to the M11/A10 so I would be up for a meet up and a bite to eat,perhaps a saturday afternoon would be good for a cruise then a meal early evening.We could do with a few more meet ups in this region so come on folks!

Lamps


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm planning on organising another Kneesworth meet this month if you're up for it chaps - it'll be later in the month and midweek as usual I would think. I'm not a local though so you may want to sort something on a more regular basis


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

....


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Midweek rules out us Kent lot, if its at a weekend i could be tempted to cross the border.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Given up


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

ian222 said:


> Midweek rules out us Kent lot, if its at a weekend i could be tempted to cross the border.


step in to the dark side lol


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Jev, I live near Bishops Stortford but I know the Baldock road you are referring to as I used to live in Buntingford! Lets set up a saturday get together,might be afew more people up for a cruise and a meal then! Have you got a pub in mind?

Lamps


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Jev

Nice to see your post, I had no repsonse to my pm to the rep !

As a suggestion, why not change the post header to Essex/Herts/East Anglia/Kent meet may get more people on board

Anyone reading this in any of those parts of the world get in touch its June and regionally we`ve done nothing. jev and I know loads of you guys exist cummon and put any ideas forward !

Jev the road your taking about is the A507, youre right there is a pub on the right in the village there or does anyone else have any other suggestions


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Naughty - let me know when the next meet is on, sadly you may recall I couldnt make the last one - I`m sure jev will come too

Thanks

Gareth


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Wouldn't be able to do a midweek, but will keep my eye out for a week-end


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

could it not be a weekend meet in southend again?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Gareth50 said:


> Naughty - let me know when the next meet is on, sadly you may recall I couldnt make the last one - I`m sure jev will come too
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gareth


Will do, and I'll send a reminder to lamps and jev too


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ian222 said:


> Midweek rules out us Kent lot, if its at a weekend i could be tempted to cross the border.


Pah - no commitment :lol: Nearly 70 miles from my place to the Kneesworth meet (good job I only do it 3 or 4 times a year really! :wink: )


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How about 8 ball diner A12 one saturday afternoon then a cruz down to southend for some thrilling nightlife of essex gewls  . C'mon Jev set a date and a venue don't be shy :wink:


----------



## AN20NYW (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi guys

I live in Rayleigh but happy to meet anywhere just let me know time and date etc. Can only do weekends as i work during the week and have long hours


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Dotti said:


> How about 8 ball diner A12 one saturday afternoon then a cruz down to southend for some thrilling nightlife of essex gewls  . C'mon Jev set a date and a venue don't be shy :wink:


That would work for me :lol:

BTW Abi many happy returns for Friday :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Gareth50 said:


> Naughty - let me know when the next meet is on, sadly you may recall I couldnt make the last one - I`m sure jev will come too
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gareth


Here you go Gareth (and anyone else who might like to come) - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=216050


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

When my next roster comes out i will post a date for the meet. Hopefully a sat or Sunday but promise to let you know real soon.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ping


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Dotti said:


> ping


have you turnt into a microwave lol x


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I see a few people live near stortford! 

Saw a tt the other day at tesco with a ttoc badge on with plate ending TEY.

Freeport would be a Good venue I think.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Chinese at freeport again yay  ping pong :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Saw a silver mk1 today on the bishops stortford bypass, private plate starting with P14.....

any news on essex events here?


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok folks I will provide some options and a vote will be cast....
Im easy on venue.

Freeport ( bit naf with lots of 18 yr olds in novas about to lower the tone )

8 ball diner net witham Essex (a12 corridor) can be very busy as they hold a few car club nights.

Herts area Baldock road in the village of "COTTERED" near Buntingford
Hertfordshire
UK. Nice village pub and a great village green where we can congregate.

Dates I can do are as follows 28th 29th June
Or 5th 6th or 7th July.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

hertforshire :-?

Id vote 8 ball diner


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hertfordshire? That's not Essex! :lol: 8 Ball diner! Plenty of parking and car park never ever gets full . I can make all those dates also 8)


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anything definately been decided for this yet ?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

tbh end of June beginning of July seems a bit soon! not sure there will b much intrest in a short amount of time? :/


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Jev, Probably mid july would be a good time, give everybody who's interested a decent lead in time. What about somewhere round the Chelmsford area? I'm up for a get together though,sadly lacking in meets round this area!

Lamps


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Monday 18th july?

How's that suit anyone? Witham 8ball cafe or Miller and carter bar and grill Chelmsford?


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd be ok for that date mate,Miller & Carter would be a good venue,good choice of eats etc.

Anyone else?

lamps


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Jon

Any dates ok for me, any venue fine, i`m just a cheap essex boy and anywhere will do me !!

Gaz


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can do that date. What's Miller and Carter? Does it have parking?


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello again to Dottie and Gareth50 Hows you both doing ? ok  8)

Just found you again on this post , PM s dont work anymore do they  oh well

Southend too, one day be great idea , please sort a date out ... 8)

Gareth are you still going to....
Meet today from 7 pm Wed A10 - Royston.
For info.
BBC web site shows ..... Heavy rain showers- forcast from 7.00 pm for today in Royston , Herts.

it may change thou...later :roll:

Wimbledon Tennis must be on ....... defo. lol we need a large roof too !

Cheers all... L80 TTR Quattro - Olive green pearl.


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

Thats Dotti.....and ScarleTT

type o.

opps sorry Abi.

TTs forever....  8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hang on am I suppose to be somewhere :lol: Feels like a blind date! :lol:


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just thinking the 18th is the day after the national meeting at Crich, perhaps not the best date to pick ???


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

didn't half the people also say they can't do weekdays?


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

ok after next week i will have more dates on my roster. Standby for more.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Why don't we have lots of essex meets at different venues and different dates so everybody can fit everybody, meet everyone and all at different times, to accomodate for everyone, everywhere all over the place :lol: and finally one big essex meet with a years notice so there is no excuse for nobody to turn up :wink: .

How about a nice lazy saturday late afternoon early tea at the 8ball diner stuffing our faces and then if we fancy a drive on somewhere for evening super we can do that also!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well i am up for a sat night southend meet, its was good last time and it will be warmer if you do it in the summer.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm up for an 8 ball and southend meet or Chelmsford, I'm easy


----------



## Mermoto (Sep 4, 2010)

Shall we shant we should we could we will we - come on guys and girls, set a time and date and then keep plugging it and hopefully lots will try and get there.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

It'll probably fizzle out soon, Essex meets normally do.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

They fizzle out because too many people say they will go then don't turn up, smaller local meets tend to be easier than big meets, the last one I organised had around 25 TT's which was a very good turnout, at least if you go Southend there's always plenty of other cars to have a look at.

Set a time and place, stick to it and get a list of attendee's started would be my recommendation, then divide you total number of people coming by 2 and you will have your actual turnout number.

But get something sorted because I like a good meet


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rain, thunderstorms, hot sunshine, snow, ice, sodding earth quake my ScarleTT and I are always at an Essex TT meet even if are on our ownsum :lol:


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello to all again,
 
Yes , Southend sea front is a great choice ... lots to see and do as well.
Its 35 miles from me so same as 8 ball each way, so sea front be best really.... sort out a few dates 8)  

ps: Looking great ... ScarleTT .
in all weathers...

when to Clacton the other day... not in TTR thou.... doh lol 
L80 TTR


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

I just noticed I have 1 gold star !!  whats that for? some of you have lots of stars right .. 8)


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

L80TTR said:


> I just noticed I have 1 gold star !!  whats that for? some of you have lots of stars right .. 8)


You get a star for every TT you've owned :wink:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Hi Guys what's the date of this meet?


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

I would be up for an early midweek, Monday/Tuesday at the Baldock option, could be a few more our way as well....

Let me know if you are venturing north and yes it's an awesome stretch of road.....


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

vwcheung said:


> Hi Guys what's the date of this meet?


I'm sure I just heard something fizzling.....


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys what's the date of this meet?
> ...


I own a restaurant Nmercury00, evening being the busiest period, yes really wanted to meet at Kneesworth lastwweek but i had too many booking to leave my restaurant, my customers come first. If there is a meet I will try my hardest to make it.
I was in fact at the Inters on Sunday and really enjoyed it, 4 hrs in the car and a sore backside though [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vwcheung said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > vwcheung said:
> ...


So you own a restaurant do you?  Now then, does it have parking, where is it and is do you provide nice food that everybody may eat? Especially for a TT meet perhaps?  :wink:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

So you own a restaurant do you?  Now then, does it have parking, where is it and is do you provide nice food that everybody may eat? Especially for a TT meet perhaps?  :wink:[/quote]

Hi Dotti
yes we have parking BUT its in Ipswich check out our website http://www.aquaeight.com. we are awarded "best restaurant in Suffolk".
I also own MIZU in Brentwood the noodle bar off the A12/M25 junct 28, most people use it as a meeting point it was the Little Chef years ago. http://www.thinknoodles.co.uk
If anyone wants to organise the meet and just message me. Discount applies for whoever turns up


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

OK for now folks im affraid with the summer on its way weekends for me are near impossible.

The best I can provide for now is the following dates and as our friend on the last post has a restaurant maybe we should go with meeting at his restaurant "MIZU, Brentwood the noodle bar off the A12/M25 junct 28" or if its more convenient for more people the "8BALL cafe near Witham on the A12 N/E bound at Rivenhall".

The only dates I can propose for a meet are the follwoing im affraid.

Thursday 14th July,
Monday 18th July,
Tuesday 19th July,
Wednesday 27th July,

Thats the best i can do for this month. The other Option is we save it for August and hit it full on after about the 10th Aug when I can try and do a Friday or Sat eve.

Sorry I cant do more before but its just crazy in July.


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Any dates good for me, be good to have a meet pre summer holidays and have another when the`re all over ie early september

Gaz


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

weds 27th sounds good to me , what time ?


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Can we go for Tues 19th June or Wed 27th I think we should go for your Noodle bar then in Brentwood if everyone is happy with that?

I would say 19.30-2000 hrs if thats ok?


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Sounds good, how many cars have been turning up to these meets ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can't make the 27th! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Holiday season underway for me!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

no weekend options then!?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

5 pages and you lot still havent decided on a date or place yet :roll:

Does no one fancy Trevs meet then? That will be a good day out.

I would love to come over again but its a weekend for me and Southend again soons good.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ian222 said:


> 5 pages and you lot still havent decided on a date or place yet :roll:
> 
> Does no one fancy Trevs meet then? That will be a good day out.
> 
> I would love to come over again but its a weekend for me and Southend again soons good.


Ian it would be much easier for someone to start a new "Southend meet" thread, I'll go again was a good night. As you say 5 pages and a month without anyone making a decision is :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

I tell you, your impossible. I have given options and nothing is happening.

I will go to what ever anyone organises if im free.

Someone else sort it and I will attend.

Post closed.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mate pick a date and a place, Saturday night was good for Southend, and post it up. It will gather interest and depending on the interest you may or may not just need to change the date but if you get enough takers for your date suggested then stick with it.

Southend was a good meet, other cars there as well to look at and plenty to do. We met outside the Casino last time. If you get 8-10 cars turn up then it is worthwhile, any more is a bonus.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^as above, just set a date and place (southend  ) and let people sign up its as easy as saying saturday night 23rd july 8pm southend sea front. If you want to come see you there, all welcome.

Job done.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

denimblue225turbo said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^as above, just set a date and place (southend  ) and let people sign up its as easy as saying saturday night 23rd july 8pm southend sea front. If you want to come see you there, all welcome.
> 
> Job done.


I know its an example but dont use the above date as Trev's meet is the day after and not many will do both.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

jev said:


> I tell you, your impossible. I have given options and nothing is happening.
> 
> I will go to what ever anyone organises if im free.
> 
> ...


ooooo stroppy lol


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Why didnt anyone bring up Southend before? Weekends are no good for me at all as Ive mentioned in earlier posts i own a couple of restaurants and I'll ipswich at the weekend also Mizu Brentwood is crazy busy at the weekends with not much room for space in our carpark. 
A bit dissappointed that no one here has taken charge of this meet 2different venues were 
on the agenda then everyone looses interest!
"The only way AIN'T essex" should be the motto of this post what a joke.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> could it not be a weekend meet in southend again?


I believe I did bring it up


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Sorry Bella you live by a sea side town and wanna go to another sea side town for a meet? spent time in both places and there full of Chav's (No offence intended)


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

1) I live in Colchester 
2) does it matter if it has water beside it? thats like saying why would I ever bother going on holiday as I live near a beach :/
3)what place does not contain chavs lol?


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> 1) I live in Colchester
> 2) does it matter if it has water beside it? thats like saying why would I ever bother going on holiday as I live near a beach :/
> 3)what place does not contain chavs lol?


Colchester ! oh my home town! Well Bella it looks like the meet is pretty dead now ! a few suggestions on dates and venues but its a shame that after my suggestions no one can get off there arses and follow up on anything.
BTW bet Frinton does't have Chavs lol


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok so I dont get called stroppy,

Tuesday 19th 1930-2000 Mizu brentwood for whoever feels so inclined to arrive.

Bring a TT if you drive one and it's not broken.

How's that.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jev said:


> Ok so I dont get called stroppy,
> 
> Tuesday 19th 1930-2000 Mizu brentwood for whoever feels so inclined to arrive.
> 
> ...


Nice one Jev [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I'll be there [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Jev that day maybe a problem the other date wed 27th is better for me, sorry mate


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Right tues the 19th July it is! I'll be there, looking forward to meeting with whoever is going along!

Lamps


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, Just a thought .... Southend is a great place to meet so why not just have and allways open to all TTs meet on the first saturday of each month or last sat what ever suits and you then have 12 times a year ! so go to 1 , or make them all as you like ...  8) with no pressure etc to go, plus any other type meets of course as and when thought up...of course.
car park next to the Casino... sounds ok. Its for members only directly outside maybe.

so from now on... first sat of each month forever -all done... lol in a few years time it be the biggest meet ever ... once word spreads right ...hoping  8) 100s of TTs....one day. 

cheers all... just a thought.
Southend monthly TT meets will need it own mega post ! [smiley=gossip.gif] SouTThend 2011
L80 TTR


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Jev

Its in the diary see you then !

G


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

L80TTR

Suggest you make a new post for your meeting dates/venue it`ll get lost amongst this post


----------



## TTwalshie (Jun 6, 2011)

vwcheung said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > 1) I live in Colchester
> ...


Frinton DOES have chavs I went to a party there a few months back and it seems theyve developed the capacity to swim, scary.

Seeing as Im a newbie I will make whenevers possible, weds and sats are easier for myself.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This thread reminds me of the lottery. :lol: A date and venue gets chosen, not everybody will make it and those who can't make it moan or get stroppy because they can't make said date and yet if a date was arranged around them, then someone else wouldn't be able to make it and that would mean they then get stroppy or throw their toys out their prams. Regular meets are needed to entail everybody gets a fair share of meeting me and my scarleTT as I attend them all :lol: :lol:

I'll get me coat, love you all really :lol:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Dotti, I get the drift but im coming from ipswich and i did state before, that the 19th wasnt a good day, But if thats the day chosen and its at one of my restaurants ill be there of course. Looking forward to my carpark being rammed full of TT's !


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have followed this thread with interest to see if something gets sorted or not, as I know there have been issues in the past.

Having arranged a number of meets (Santa Pod twice and various local meets) may I suggest that someone (rep) needs to choose a date and location and post it up under a new thread title and leave it at that - you can't please all the people all the time unfortunately.

Having a fresh thread with a constantly updated list on the 1st post, managed by the rep of who is coming is a good way of getting others to commit when they see the numbers build 

I am sorry if this comes across as teaching Granny to suck eggs, but I am only trying to help 

Charlie


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Charlie

It has been set;

*Tuesday 19th 1930-2000 Mizu brentwood*

Saying that I do agree a new post now with the details may be a way forward to signpost it better

G


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

This whole thing is hopeless and to add to it I have to be at work at 0515 the next day at Gatwick. That means getting up at 0300. For that reason please go if you wish but I wont be there sorry folks but thats my life im affraid.

random and like the Brit weather always changeable.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> I have followed this thread with interest to see if something gets sorted or not, as I know there have been issues in the past.
> 
> Having arranged a number of meets (Santa Pod twice and various local meets) may I suggest that someone (rep) needs to choose a date and location and post it up under a new thread title and leave it at that - you can't please all the people all the time unfortunately.
> 
> ...


I've been watching it too - when I need a giggle :lol: One problem with your solution Charlie - there is no rep for Essex as they have always said (in recent years) that they don't need one. Perhaps this thread will show that maybe they do - or at least someone who is prepared to organise something regularly...but I can't see anyone volunteering anytime soon :roll: :wink: I vote for Dotti! 

Please note that I didn't post this to get into the old TTOC/Rep debate, just a casual observation from someone who has organised more meets than I care to remember over the last 6 years or so and still do even though I'm no longer a rep.  I really hope you lot do manage to sort something as I know how enjoyable it is getting everyone together, even if not everyone can make it every time. It is always hard at first, especially finding a suitable venue but the more regular meets you have, the bigger they will become!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh dear! Someone got their knickers in a twist! :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Gareth50 said:


> Charlie
> 
> It has been set;
> 
> ...


Yeah I did see it had been set, but the thread is a mish mash of suggestions and dates, so it is hard for anyone that may be interested to establish exactly what is what without reading through multiple pages of the thread 



NaughTTy said:


> One problem with your solution Charlie - there is no rep for Essex as they have always said (in recent years) that they don't need one. Perhaps this thread will show that maybe they do - or at least someone who is prepared to organise something regularly...


LOL Paul, I know, it was a subtle way of suggesting that actually one is needed 

I think the Southend idea sounds like a good one, I used to go down there about once a month back in my yoof. I would probably be up for it in the future if the numbers warranted making the trip down 

Charlie


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Oh dear! Someone got their knickers in a twist! :lol:


Not at all Abi - just showing that I care :roll: :lol:



Charlie said:


> LOL Paul, I know, it was a subtle way of suggesting that actually one is needed


Haha - I don't do subtle very well after a couple of glasses of red  :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear! Someone got their knickers in a twist! :lol:
> ...


I certainly was not referring to you Paul but a certain 'host' of this thread! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dotti said:


> I certainly was not referring to you Paul but a certain 'host' of this thread! :wink:


Ah, OK - my bad!  Can't say I blame him though - he did try! :wink:


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

This is how nearly Every Essex meet ive ever seen posted on here ends up going. And IF anything ever does get arranged and people say their going by the time the dates here most of those people who said their going have other commitments and end up not turning up and your left with 2 people turning up to things.

2 Meets have been arranged at lakeside and both times me and 1 other TT has turned up. The only 1 that was a better turn out was the southend meet where a few people actually turned up but that was due to the Kent lot coming aswell to make the numbers up. Theres loadsa TTs in the essex area. 5 or 6 that i know of in Romford Rainham and surrounding areas. 
Its shocking that nothing can be arranged on a regular basis or even worse that when 1 gets arranged nobody really shows up


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Devil said:


> This is how nearly Every Essex meet ive ever seen posted on here ends up going. And IF anything ever does get arranged and people say their going by the time the dates here most of those people who said their going have other commitments and end up not turning up and your left with 2 people turning up to things.
> 
> 2 Meets have been arranged at lakeside and both times me and 1 other TT has turned up. The only 1 that was a better turn out was the southend meet where a few people actually turned up but that was due to the Kent lot coming aswell to make the numbers up. Theres loadsa TTs in the essex area. 5 or 6 that i know of in Romford Rainham and surrounding areas.
> Its shocking that nothing can be arranged on a regular basis or even worse that when 1 gets arranged nobody really shows up


Really that bad huh? well, i think there have been 3 including me who have confirmed to turn up at Brentwood which is really poor, I can see your point totally, but what now cancel it and hope someone organises another one?


----------



## TTwalshie (Jun 6, 2011)

I am collecting my TT tomorrow so will be out in lakeside area tomorrow night if any one is about PM me. I look forward to meeting other TTers .


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jev said:


> As I stated earlier, Tuesday NOW CANCELLED.
> 
> Instead WEDNESDAY EVE for the small group thats coming at FREEPORT braintree meeting for a meal after we have grouped together.


What Wednesday, what 'small group'? Why has this changed yet again! Sod this for a game of soilders I'm not gonna bother with it anymore it's chopping and changing like the sodding weather! I'm outta here! :x


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Sorry folks just got back from menorca today so didn't get the pm's you all sent me :roll:

Why can't someone just organise a place and time?


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dotti / JN Mercury00 - just sent you pm`s

Gareth


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

Dotti, Dotti, Dotti for Essex Rep She talks the talk and walks the walk. she will whip you all into shape lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Dotti said:


> jev said:
> 
> 
> > As I stated earlier, Tuesday NOW CANCELLED.
> ...


Dotti are you the Rep for essex then? yes ive heard its been cancelled due to 3 or 4 guys commiting. What a joke this is !


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

jeeeze .. Just seen this .. I live 3 mins away ... so could've dropped by .. I'm a regular at MIZU


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Kenny you have a PM, can you please reply

Thx


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

kennyspaceman said:


> jeeeze .. Just seen this .. I live 3 mins away ... so could've dropped by .. I'm a regular at MIZU


I need to look at some discount for everyone that drives a TT but trouble is ur prob the only chap that will show up! What's up with the Essex lot?? I gave my restaurant as a venue offered discount someone else picked a date and the rest should have fallen into place. I was driving down from Ipswich too whereas most of u are based in essex!  
Like i quoted before the only was isnt essex all talk and no action.


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

If anyone pops down to Colchester I'm sure we could meet up. Work commitments mean I don't generally have the time to travel around Essex.


----------

